# Comparison between IR LED array and IR LED laser



## pacowilson (May 15, 2014)

What's the different between infrared LED array and laser infrared? I can see many security cameras are equipped both two types of light lamps for long range infrared night vision. Which is best?


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (May 15, 2014)

LED array is an array of 5mm IR LEDs. These can usually produce more light, in a flood sort of manner. 

An IR laser has the potential to be focused to a long distance. It may produce less light overall, but a much higher percentage can be directed to a very small angle to create a more intense spot at distance than an array of low power LEDs could.

Both have their benefits and drawbacks. LED array is cheaper than laser, and produces a nicer, smoother, rounder beam. laser can produce a wide beam, but not as well as LED array. LED array can produce a concentrated beam, but not as well as laser can.

There is a third option, which is a pretty good balance of both: high power IR LED. Single LED with fairly large optic can put a nice, smooth beam, like a flashlight. If you have ever seen an unfocused laser, it's not a pretty, even, round spot; it's a strange-shaped spot with a gaussian intensity profile.


----------

